# Zander- oder Schwarzbarschangeln in Italien: WO?



## Stoney0066 (31. Mai 2016)

Hi,

ich fahre in 2 Wochen mit meiner Freundin für 2 Wochen nach Italien. Wird ein kleiner Rundtrip mit Auto und Zelt. Geplant ist Anfahrt über Comer See / Lago Maggiore über Mailand nach Genua und dann Richtung Toskana.

Da wir mit dem Auto unterwegs sind, muss das Tackle natürlich mit! ;-)

Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage, wo kann man auf dieser Route am besten auf Zander oder evtl. auch Schwarzbarsch angeln? Hat jemand da nen Tip für mich?

Bisher ist mir nur klar, Po-Delta auf Zander oder oberhalb von Venedig auf Bass. Das ist allerdings nicht ganz die Route die wir geplant hatten...

Macht es evtl. auch Sinn an anderen Po-Regionen auf Zander zu angeln oder ist die Population dort nicht so groß wie im Delta? Der Po fließt ja fast durchs ganze Land... Und da kommen wir auf jeden Fall vorbei! Und macht es Sinn dort ohne Guide zu angeln oder sollte ich mir 1 oder 2 Tage in nem Zander/Wallercamp nen Guide buchen? Dann müsst ich zwar nen Umweg fahren, aber das würde ich evtl. in Kauf nehmen...

Und zum Tackle: 

Ich würde gerne nur 2 Ruten mitnehmen. Hab da an meine 902er Rocke mit 50 g WG gedacht fürs Ufer und falls ich n Boot mieten sollte an meine 15-40 g Berkley EVX Reiserute (2m). Passt das? Oder kriegt man am Po wirklich so oft nen Waller drauf, dass man vielleicht lieber doch noch was stärkeres mitnehmen sollte?

Dank euch schon mal für eure Tipps!!!

Greez
Sebastian


----------



## Andal (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zander- oder Schwarzbarschangeln in Italien: WO?*

Du weißt ja, dass du für italienische Binnengewässer zwei Scheine brauchst!? Einen den die Provinz ausstellt und dann noch den für das Gewässer. Die selber zu beschaffen kann u.U. zu einer gewaltigen Rennerei ausarten - muss nicht, kann aber meistens so passieren.

Da ist die Idee mit zwei Tagen ein Camp und einen Guide zu buchen sicher die bessere und vor allem bequemere Lösung. Da kann man dir auch die benötigten Papiere im Voraus besorgen und die Chance auf einen Fisch steigt auch erheblich an. Gerade der Po ist kein Hin und Mit Gewässer, es sei denn, man begnügt sich mit kleineren Weißfischen.


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zander- oder Schwarzbarschangeln in Italien: WO?*

Hi Sebastian,
bzgl. dem Schwarzbarsch-Angeln in Italien ist Boardie Anglermeister17 vielleicht ein ganz guter Ansprechpartner. Er hat dazu hier schon öfter was geschrieben, z.B. diesen tollen Reisebericht: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306617


----------



## anglermeister17 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zander- oder Schwarzbarschangeln in Italien: WO?*

@Franz, danke dir  

Problem ist, wenn ich mir die Route vom Boardie anschaue, der will eher Rtg Westen runter als nach Ost, wo wir ja damals waren! In jedem fall, gibt es, was den Westen des Landes angeht, auch hier schöne Gewässer für Bass, gerade ab Mailand und südlich davon. Nur sind hier viele Seen privat, evtl kennt man besser jmd, oder zumind jmd, der jmd kennt, gerade im Raum Mailand. Da gibt es ein Team "Bass Mafia", oder auch den "Bass Clan" und es heisst dass die meisten Gewässer dort in "deren Händen sind"- klingt hart, ist auch (anscheinend) so. Ich weiss nicht, ob es so war, aber man hört von Beschädigungen und / oder Diebstählen, komischerweise immer von Leuten, die alleine unterwegs waren, wer mit Guide geht, ist "immer sicher". Da "Stoney" ja an einen Guide denkt, ist das auch der bessere und zeitsparendere Weg, vor Allem erhält man leichter Zugang zu Gewässern, an die man ohne gar nicht erst rangekommen wäre, weil die kennen natürlich Leute. Ein weiterer Pluspunkt: Ein Guide, den du bezahlt hast, gibt dir natürlich nicht nur Tipps für Bass, sondern auch allgem fürs Fischen, somit hat man evtl mit einem Guide auch "zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe" geschlagen, wenn dieser auch hilfreiche Tipps für Zander geben kann vor Ort. Klar ist, was den Po angeht: Es gibt Zander und Bass dort, aber sicher weiss ich dies vom Bereich des Unterlaufs, also grob gesehen ab Ferrara. Weiter oberhalb müsste man sich halt informieren. Bass gibt es im Lago Maggiore ebenfalls sicher, nur seehr schwer zu befischen dort. Spots, Spots, Spots bei so einem Riesensee, grundsätzlich besser auf kleinere Gewässer konzentrieren.

Bezüglich den Lizenzen kann ich noch etwas sagen: Ja, es ist nicht ganz einfach mit IT- Lizenzen, aber n Kollege war kürzlich wieder in Padua, und da kann man sich ab sofort den italienischen "FISPAS" holen, der gleichzeitig auch für bestimmte Gewässer gelten soll. Aber ganz klar: je nach Region muss man sich hier separat für jede Einzelne vorab informieren.
Noch etwas: Es gibt in Italien inzwischen jede menge "Fischergemeinschaften", also "Black Bass Vereine", evtl kann man durch direktes Anschreiben dieser, auf den Homepages od fb- pages ein paar gute Kontakte bzw Möglichkeiten zum Angeln generieren?

Bei weiteren Fragen- gerne her damit!


----------



## anglermeister17 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zander- oder Schwarzbarschangeln in Italien: WO?*

PS, @stoney: Tackle passt für Bass u Zander, wenn du n Waller drankriegst, kämpfst halt und gibst "dein Bestes", ihn zu laden. Problem ist: N Kompromiss hierbei einzugehen macht keinen Sinn, überlege mal die oft feinen Methoden, die oft nötig sind für eine gute Köderpräsentätion auf Bass u Zander, mit auch nur halbwegs tauglichem Geschirr für Waller geht das natürlich nicht.

Gängigste Methoden grundsätzlich sind Finesse u DS, entspr .als Köder Worms, Jigs, Craws und auch Frogs und wenn man Strecke machen will, die Spinnerbaits.


----------



## Stoney0066 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Zander- oder Schwarzbarschangeln in Italien: WO?*

Danke für die Infos Jungs! 

Hatte bisher leider nicht wirklich Zeit mich noch weiter zu informieren. Ich denke ich werde spontan und je nach dem wo ich gerade bin mal schauen was es dort für Möglichkeiten gibt. Da wir auch keine feste Route haben wird das wahrscheinlich das beste sein. Tackle ist auf jeden Fall gepackt und das ein oder andere Mal werde ich garantiert irgendwo ans Wasser kommen! Werde dann mal berichten wies war!

Greetz
Sebastian


----------

